# Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this forum?



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

*Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this forum?*

If so, please respond. I would really like to have long, thoughtful discussions with you.

If anyone here knows this YouTuber and s/he isn't a member of APC, please point them in the direction of this post.

Here's why I am eager to contact this individual:






...and...






Quite simply, these are the most elegantly explained and to the point applications I've seen in a while. I want to talk to this person because while they aren't new to aquaria in general, they are new to planted tanks and s/he hit the ground running with the simultaneously most simple AND complicated set-up imaginable in the hobby. As you can see, the dates on the videos are from the middle of 2017.

I want to probe the suchness, the Zen, of the beginner mind, here. I see a fresh perspective in these videos and a bias towards action that makes me feel like this person is just naturally talented and I would like to hear their story.

Thank you for your attention. And oh, by the way, after a long period of dormancy, I'm back, somewhat .


----------



## Rodgie (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve been commenting on those videos of His/her’s. I’ve recieved reply which is nice, but I don’t know if he’s in this forum.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this foru*

These are great, thanks for posting them! Walstad and Satie go very well together.


----------



## zolteeC (Dec 26, 2017)

*Re: Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this foru*

The latest video is over 5 million views in a few weeks. Pretty impressive.


----------



## David_L (Apr 13, 2019)

*Re: Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this foru*

He's who introduced me to the concept of the Walstad Method with those videos, and is directly responsible for me finding these forums as a result of wanting to learn more and set up a tank of my own. Fantastic content creator, but I have not seen any posts here that lead me to think Foo is an (active) member here.


----------



## Sasanid (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this foru*

I also started natural planted tanks because of Foo the Flowerhorn . Incredible video story. Watched that several times... I also bought Ms Walstad book thanks to Foo.

Wysłane z mojego SM-J730F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this foru*

Wow! This is one of the delights in life, unexpected connections, loci of influence. One person inspired all of you. This is the power of great people making great content.


----------



## Bwooster (Apr 4, 2018)

*Re: Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this foru*

I discovered the Walstad Method and the joy of no-tech planted tanks thanks to him as well!

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Shurs (Aug 15, 2019)

*Re: Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this foru*

I am also inspired by his vids and starting my first tank.


----------



## zahtar (Sep 29, 2019)

*Re: Missed Connections: YouTuber "Foo the Flowerhorn", are you a member of this foru*

I also grew interested this method by the specific person. Can't remember if his was the first Walstad tank I ever saw, but it was definitely one of the first. Regarding those videos' content, I have liked not only the artistic part, but the fact that various things are explained so I was able to learn while watching them.


----------

